# Fita field archery question...



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

*try this link....*

i havent shot a FITA Field round..( yet... )


http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Do...lications/02_Downloads/Field_Guidelines-e.pdf


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for the link


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Didn't the scoring change for FITA field where the inner 5 (X) is now a 6 vs 5?


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

NockOn said:


> Didn't the scoring change for FITA field where the inner 5 (X) is now a 6 vs 5?


That's what I read from wikipedia but i'm not to sure as me and my archer group in my town just about to start this FITA field archery. 

Lot of things we need to read and learn and so far we're managed to build 5 target butts and will carry it to field archery location by this weekend. we really need reference from you guys about how many target butts (minimum) do we need to complete our setup?


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

You will need 12 minimum. For a full round, you do the course twice(2x12=24). Make sure you have the right amount of target sizes and distances as per the chart in the FITA field guide.

Cheers,


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Just an fyi on scoring the inner x as a 6 vs 5, I thought this was only required for World-level Championships. Tournaments under this level could opt to score the inner x as 6 or continue to score the entire yellow as 5, their choice. Seems many though are opting to go with the 6 inner x scoring just to be consistent with World Championship scoring. My understanding anyway. 

>>------>


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Our National Body (FCA) adopted the new scoring. As for other countries, I have no clue...


----------



## lambert (Jan 10, 2007)

iswandy said:


> Hi everyone, me and my group plan to setup fita field archery in our hometown; Miri, Malaysia and so far we have identified the location and today we've completed 5 target butt and decide to set it on the field by next weekend. but since we're not familiar with rules and guide about fita field archery, i'm glad if someone can give the answer for question below:
> 
> 1. how many target butt do we need to setup in field archery?
> 2. for one target/distance, how many shoots/arrows are allowed?
> ...


12 marked, 12 unmarked targets.

3 unmarked 20 cm Target, from 10 - 15m
3 unmarked 40 cm Target, from 15 - 25m
3 unmarked 60 cm Target, from 20 - 35m
3 unmarked 80 cm Target, from 35 - 55m

3 marked 20 cm Target, 10m, 15m, 20m
3 marked 40 cm Target, 20m, 25m, 30m
3 marked 60 cm Target, 35m, 40m, 45m
3 marked 80 cm Target, 50m, 55m, 60m

3 arrows per target
score 1,2,3,4,5,6
max score 432

regards from Germany


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for the info..:thumbs_up

we'll start with what we have currently which 5 targets and will add more within few months later


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Here in Canada we don't shoot the unmarked. Maybe you can start the same way and add on the unmarked later or just shoot the Marked course. Either way, you are getting in on a great game.

Cheers,


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks for good advise. as for start, we're definitely will shooting marked target to avoid missing arrows.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

another question, how do they arrange target distance in your club (if any), does it compulsory to follow the sequence like 20cm, 40cm, 60cm, 80cm target face? or we can put it randomly like 60cm, 20cm, 80cm, 40cm target face?


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

mix it up... :thumbs_up

judging the unknown distances also menas judging what size the target face is....


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

good day everyone, last Saturday we continue on our work setting up our field archery and so far all 5 target butts already in place, only need to secure it (fix target butt support) which we plan to do on this weekend. Detail story and some videos in THIS LINK or the one in my signature.

we'll post more update about the progress of our mission to setup field archer


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

here some progress of our new field archery. we just have 5 targets so far, 22m, 26m, 16m, 50m, and 30m. Some pictures from last Saturday (June 27).







<a href="http://www.picturepush.com/public/1909597"><img src="http://www4.picturepush.com/photo/a/1909597/640/archery-090627/DSC-0633.jpg" border="0" alt="Image Hosted by PicturePush" /></a>











video taken on June 21;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eYCx0sgkSo


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

*Beautiful*

Hey guys,

That's really a beautiful course you've started setting up. I'd love to shoot a round in a tropical paradise. Keep up the great work and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, we really enjoy shooting in this nature environment even though we only have 5 targets so far. really enjoy bbq as well as cooking chicken in bamboo..


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

here are another video from las Saturday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAVllwAnTLE


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

second video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2Vr-25VptI


----------



## vios_ser (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

thanks buddy


----------

